# Alabama Polaris Dealer



## FishRisk

Asking for a friend, can someone remind me the name of the Polaris dealer in Alabama that everyone speak pretty highly about? Is it Shoals?

Thanks....


----------



## txjustin

Yes, Shoals


----------



## FishRisk

Great, thanks for the confirmation.....


----------



## matthew77515

How much do u save by going to shoals?


----------



## Righand

That last time i checked it was about $100 cheaper than local prices. Not worth it for me. The only difference i see is if you arent tax exempt you skip out on taxes buying out of state and pay $600 shipping. Im am AG exempt so it would cost me more than buying local.


----------



## printman

Abernathy in Union City, TN is a good option. I got a $1000 voucher towards new rzr and with their prices its worth it to me.


----------



## atcfisherman

My friend was going to purchase a Polaris 800 crew a few years ago and went to the place in Baytown first. That was a joke! Outrageous!! He called Abernathy and got it for over $2000 cheaper. It was worth the drive!


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE

So many threads on this its crazy. Long ago when I was buying my 2014 RZR 1000 the prices were as follows

Mancuso: 19999 + tax and prep

Shoals: 18300 + 550 shipping

Mancuso wasn't dealing because they said they were selling them all day at full price so I went with Shoals. Now however mancuso is dealing and within the price range its not worth going to shoals unless they are the only one that has a certain color in stock


----------



## txjustin

INTOTHEBLUE said:


> So many threads on this its crazy. Long ago when I was buying my 2014 RZR 1000 the prices were as follows
> 
> Mancuso: 19999 + tax and prep
> 
> Shoals: 18300 + 550 shipping
> 
> Mancuso wasn't dealing because they said they were selling them all day at full price so I went with Shoals. Now however mancuso is dealing and within the price range its not worth going to shoals unless they are the only one that has a certain color in stock


No tax when buying out of state (was when I bought 2 years ago anyway). That is always a factor.


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE

txjustin said:


> No tax when buying out of state (was when I bought 2 years ago anyway). That is always a factor.


Yes I know that's why I didn't pay tax when I bought mine. Shoals having a rock bottom price and a delivery fee instead of tax saved me over $2000 2 years ago. My buddy bought a ranger crew 900 non eps a couple months ago from Mancuso and the driveout price was about $200 dollars higher than shoals being delivered price.

I'm saying its worth it to get mancuso price now. If shoals smokes it then have it delivered


----------



## txjustin

INTOTHEBLUE said:


> Yes I know that's why I didn't pay tax when I bought mine. Shoals having a rock bottom price and a delivery fee instead of tax saved me over $2000 2 years ago. My buddy bought a ranger crew 900 non eps a couple months ago from Mancuso and the driveout price was about $200 dollars higher than shoals being delivered price.
> 
> I'm saying its worth it to get mancuso price now. If shoals smokes it then have it delivered


Gotcha, thanks.

I also saved about $2k when I bought my ranger from Shoals a few years ago.


----------



## Ducatibilt

INTOTHEBLUE said:


> Yes I know that's why I didn't pay tax when I bought mine. Shoals having a rock bottom price and a delivery fee instead of tax saved me over $2000 2 years ago. My buddy bought a ranger crew 900 non eps a couple months ago from Mancuso and the driveout price was about $200 dollars higher than shoals being delivered price.
> 
> I'm saying its worth it to get mancuso price now. If shoals smokes it then have it delivered


I checked with Shoals for pricing too, but with the shipping it was pretty close to Mancuso and the only real benefit was the tax savings. Abernathy's beat both of them by a decent amount so I was planning to head to Abernathy's as the savings and no taxes made it worth the drive. 
But now yellowskeeter has me wanting to try to get it street legal and I would end paying the taxes to get it registered anyway.

Decisions, decisions....


----------



## oponder

Got mine at Hoffpaiur in Goldwaithe they were cheaper than anybody around SanAntonio and their service has been great.


----------



## Ducatibilt

Well, Mancuso South stepped up and earned my business on this one even though I thought there was no way they could get close to Abernathy. Surprisingly they got close enough that it was the same price with the expenses for me to go to Tenn and back. Shoals ended up quoting me $1000 more than Abernathy and then $750 to ship to Houston.

We're headed to Arkansas first of next month to ride.


----------



## atcfisherman

Ducatibilt said:


> Well, Mancuso South stepped up and earned my business on this one even though I thought there was no way they could get close to Abernathy. Surprisingly they got close enough that it was the same price with the expenses for me to go to Tenn and back. Shoals ended up quoting me $1000 more than Abernathy and then $750 to ship to Houston.
> 
> We're headed to Arkansas first of next month to ride.


Where are you going to ride in Arkansas? Take pics and let us know how it goes. I want to take my son up there next year.


----------



## Ducatibilt

atcfisherman said:


> Where are you going to ride in Arkansas? Take pics and let us know how it goes. I want to take my son up there next year.


Headed to Mt. Magazine this trip.

PM me your email and I'll forward you some info I put together for my buddy that is planning on go up and ride.


----------



## printman

Ducati that is a sweet ride you got. Do you ride local? I bought mine for the dunes.


----------

